# Eclipse UpdateSite-neue Plugin Version wird nicht angezeigt



## xhi2018 (2. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe Eclipse 3.4.1 im Einsatz und eine Update Site mit einigen Features & Plugins eingerichtet. Nun möchte ich zum ersten mal die Versionsnummer von einem Feature & Plugin aktualisieren - hierzu habe ich die site.xml geändert. Leider wird mir im Eclipse Update Manager die neue Version nicht angezeigt. :shock: 
Ein ähnliches Problem hab ich in einem SUN Forum gefunden. Leider keine Antwort - wundert mich auch nicht in einem SUN-Forum  :lol: 
Im accesss.log des Apache Web-Server sehe ich, dass Eclipse die site.xml von meiner Update-Site gar nicht anfordert 
 :shock:  Von Eclipse werden nur eine content.xml und content.jar bzw. eine artifacts.xml und artifacts.jar angefordert. Diese Dateien gibt es auf meiner Seite aber nicht ...

Wenn ich mir die komplette Update Site auf die Festplatte meines Rechner kopiere und dann im Update Manager eine locale Update Site mit diesem Verzeichnis eintrage, dann siehe ich die neue Version :!:

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen - oder besser noch eine Lösung :?: 
Oder hat jemand eine Idee wo ich nachschauen könnte. Im .log File von Eclipse finde ich keine Informationen.

vielen Dank für Tipps & Hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2008)

Schau mal hier:
http://wiki.eclipse.org/Equinox_p2_Getting_Started_for_Releng


----------



## xhi2018 (2. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Artikel erklärt mir warum Eclipse nach den content.xml und content.jar bzw. artifacts.xml und artifacts.jar sucht (und nicht findet). Aber 





			
				Equinox p2 Getting Started for Releng hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> If you currently produce an Eclipse Update Site (site.xml), there is also no action required
> ...


 Also sollte doch alles unverändert funktionieren.

Komisch ist halt warum die neue Version dann angezeigt wird, wenn ich mir die Update-Site lokal auf den Rechner in ein Verzeichnis (Beispiel: E:\update-site\) kopiere. Ist die selbe Update-Site auf dem Intranet-Webserver wird die neue Version des Features/Plugins auch nach löschen und wieder neu Eintragen der Update Site auf dem Intranet-Webserver nicht angezeigt.

Ich wäre auch schon dankbar wenn ich ein paar Infos hätte wo ich noch nachschauen könnte

Gruß & vielen Dank!


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2008)

Hast du einen qualifier hinter der OSGi Version den du erhöht hast? Lokal kann man ja das last modified auswerten, aber bei http muss p2 auch erkennen das sich etwas verändert hat, daher müsstest du entweder die Version, oder zumindest den qualifier erhöhen.


----------



## xhi2018 (2. Dez 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du einen qualifier hinter der OSGi Version den du erhöht hast? Lokal kann man ja das last modified auswerten, aber bei http muss p2 auch erkennen das sich etwas verändert hat, daher müsstest du entweder die Version, oder zumindest den qualifier erhöhen.


 Die Versionsnummer des Features und des Plugins hab ich erhöht - meine ich zumindest. Hier der Inhalt der feature.xml der alten Version:
	
	
	
	





```
<feature
      id="org.xhi2018.board"
      label="Board Plugin"
      version="1.0.0.0"
      provider-name="XHI2018">
...
   <url>
      <update label="XHI2018 Plugins" url="http://server.domain/eclipse/plugins/3.4"/>
   </url>

   <plugin
         id="org.xhi2018.board"
         download-size="0"
         install-size="0"
         version="1.0.0.20080506"/>
</feature>
```
Der Inhalt der feature.xml der neuen Version:

```
<feature
      id="org.xhi2018.board"
      label="Board Plugin"
      version="1.0.1.0"
      provider-name="XHI2018">
...
   <url>
      <update label="XHI2018 Plugins" url="http://server.domain/eclipse/plugins/3.4"/>
   </url>

   <plugin
         id="org.xhi2018.board"
         download-size="0"
         install-size="0"
         version="1.0.1.20081201"/>
</feature>
```
 Und der Ausschnitt aus der site.xml 
	
	
	
	





```
<feature url="features/org.xhi2018.board_1.0.0.0.jar" id="org.xhi2018.board" version="1.0.0.0">
  <category name="Additional"/>
</feature>
<feature url="features/org.xhi2018.board_1.0.1.0.jar" id="org.xhi2018.board" version="1.0.1.0">
  <category name="Additional"/>
</feature>
```
Danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## xhi2018 (2. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

nun hab ich es geschafft - allerdings kann ich nicht genau sagen wie es nun funktioniert hat, da zuviel Änderungen auf einmal gemacht hab   :roll: 
In der feature.xml hab ich die Versionsnummer unter "*<feature ...*" von "*1.0.1.0*" auf "*1.0.1*" geändert:
	
	
	
	





```
<feature
      id="org.xhi2018.board"
      label="Board Plugin"
      version="1.0.1"
      provider-name="XHI2018">
...
   <url>
      <update label="XHI2018 Plugins" url="http://server.domain/eclipse/plugins/3.4"/>
   </url>
...
   <plugin
         id="org.xhi2018.board"
         download-size="0"
         install-size="0"
         version="1.0.1.20081201"/>
</feature>
```
 Deswegen musste ich auch das feature jar-File wegen der Versionsnummer ändern, sowie in der site.xml den Eintrag bei der neuen Version anpassen.

Danach konnte ich im Update Manager nach einem Refresh unter dem Reiter "Available Software" die neue Version immer noch nicht sehen.  Ich hab daraufhin die installierte alte Version des Plugins gelöscht - Eclipse mit "-clean" neu gestartet. Im Update Manager unter dem Reiter "Available Software" wurde nach wie vor die alte Version angezeigt. 

Nun die alte Version wieder installiert, diesmal konnte ich aber im access.log des Webserver sehen, dass die site.xml kopiert wurde. Nach Installation der alten Version wieder ein Eclipse Neustart mit "-clean" und im Update Manager unterm Reiter "Available Software" - wieder nur die alte Version  - mist!

Dann hab ich im Update Manager unter den Reiter "Installed Software" bei dem installierten Plugin der alten Version über "Kontext-Menü" -> "Update" ein Update versucht - und jetzt war ein Update auf die neue Version möglich ... 

Das Update hab ich dann abgebrochen im Update Manager unterm Reiter "Available Software" wurde mir dann auch die neue Version angezeigt. Das Update konnte ich dann durchführen.

hm - irgendwie bleibt ein komischer Eindruck - aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

